
Show HN: Fund the Rebuild - dimfeld
https://fundtherebuild.com
======
dimfeld
I made FundTheRebuild.com yesterday as a small way to help people and small
businesses who are suffering in the wake of the riots going on throughout the
US right now. It's designed to bring attention to the GoFundMe campaigns that
don't go viral.

All the sorting options focus on campaigns with the least number of donations,
most money remaining toward the goal, and so on. The list is still fairly
small, so if you know of any other GoFundMe campaigns that should be on there,
you can submit them at
[https://fundtherebuild.com/add](https://fundtherebuild.com/add).

------
easytiger
Tremendous irony in the number of "black owned" businesses that are listed
there having been trashed.

